# 剛安裝好　Gnome 2.12

## akar

　　挺好玩的，等我重啟一下 Gnome來看看。  :Cool: 

成功。　本來的2.11.92的 GApplet有問題，現在好了。

:

:

　　在論譠內自到一個外國的朋友說，他把Gnome在Gentoo的測試版本2.11.92改名，然後大部份都成功編譯以級安裝。這個主意不錯，於是自己今天找個時間就用這個方法，成功把Gnome 2.12安裝好了。

　　主要用了一些小文字處理的工具（sed,awk），寫了一個腳本（bash），還有就是時間和耐心。 :Smile: 

想自己也來試一下的，這是那些ebuilds檔：

http://www.geocities.com/akarchen/forum/gentoo212.portage.local.tgz

有意見，或碰上問題，不妨在此發帖。

----------

## punkid

感觉gnome越来越臃肿,越来越慢了.而且从2.8开始,只要一加载fcitx,gnome-panel就会崩溃.

还有就是编译耗时  :Wink: 

----------

## dundas

ok, nice.

i also had problem wiz gnome-panel, but after debug and then ungrade, it's fine now.

----------

## wangxiaohu

 *dundas wrote:*   

> ok, nice.
> 
> i also had problem wiz gnome-panel, but after debug and then ungrade, it's fine now.

 

Dundas goes to GNOME, finally.

----------

## EricHsu

 *punkid wrote:*   

> 感觉gnome越来越臃肿,越来越慢了.而且从2.8开始,只要一加载fcitx,gnome-panel就会崩溃.
> 
> 还有就是编译耗时 

 

其实软件开发人员多多少少都有完美主义/精简主义的, 对于 gnome 的 "臃肿" 和 "慢", gnome 社区里也有这样的声音, gnome 开发者们也是在努力调整, 优化. 像 2.8 到 2.10, gnome 的文件管理器 nautilus 就经历了一次大变动 (尽管外观还是和原来一样), 轻巧了许多. 开源软件的好处就在于此, 社区的需求一步步推动着软件越做越好, 我们总能期待一个更好的下一个版本  :Wink: 

至于加载 fcitx, gnome-panel 崩溃的问题, 有可能是你之前遗留的比如 2.6 的一些配置文件里有问题, 可以试着把个人目录下 gnome 相关的一些目录: .gnome/ .gnome2/ .gconf/ .gconfd/ 这些目录挪开或者删除, 再进入 gnome 试试 : )

编译耗时? gentoo 的魅力不就在这里嘛, hh

----------

## EricHsu

明天就搬家里的机器来公司 update, compile, update, compile~  :Very Happy: 

----------

## punkid

第一次装gentoo时，编译的gnome是2.8,gnome-panel就出了问题。

暑假重装gentoo时，编译的是gnome 2.10，gnome-panel还是有这个问题。而且论坛里似乎蛮多人出现了这个问题。

----------

## dundas

 *wangxiaohu wrote:*   

>  *dundas wrote:*   ok, nice.
> 
> i also had problem wiz gnome-panel, but after debug and then ungrade, it's fine now. 
> 
> Dundas goes to GNOME, finally.

 

hehe, yes, if it's good, it's got to be chosen.

----------

## akar

　　真的奇怪！難道沒有人使用本帖的Gnome2.12嗎 來嚐鮮嗎？　使用的時候沒有碰上問題嗎？

　　對了Dundas，找到gnome-panel出錯的原因了。我是這樣發現的：

　　在家實驗安裝本帖可以下載的Gnome2.12嚐鮮版的ebuilds壓縮包，發現了gnome的control-center編譯不能通過，細查之前原來它有一個USE的調適選項'eds'，這個東西是可選項，但它指的是什麼呢？本來以為是聲音系統的其中之一，但道理上我安裝了alsa聲音系統應該滿足了吧（virtual)。

　　好奇心之下，就打開control-center的ebuild文件來看。一看，原來eds是‘Evolution Data Server‘的意思。因為在家沒有用網上電郵服務以外的東西，於是我調（見以下引用）了一下，暫時先不編譯Evolution一系列的軟件。　control-center就因為庫依賴的關係而不能通過編譯。

 */etc/portage/profile/package.provided wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mail-client/evolution-2.4.0
> 
> gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.4.0
> ...

 

　　（如果你和我同樣的情況，可以把eds減掉，就能正確編譯）

```
USE='-eds' emerge gnome-base/control-center
```

　　說了這麼遠，回過頭來再說gnome-panel，這個東西我是成功通過編譯，但是啟動的時候老是出現　"gnome_windowMenuApplet 刪除 delete"的報錯對話盒。解決掉control-panel的問題之後，再細看一下gnome-panel，*原來同樣有eds這個東西*，因為我在家就不會用Evolution了，所以就把 eds這個完全減掉，再重新emerge一下，就完全搞定了Gnome2.12。

 */etc/make.conf wrote:*   

> USE="${USE} svg glitz hal dbus -eds"

 

　　對了，另外一個提醒，有時編譯好了，但最後還是不能完成安裝，並且有以下的報錯，可以用再以下的方式把它成功安裝。

 *Quote:*   

> open_wr: /var/lib/scrollkeeper/scrollkeeper_docs

 

```
FEATURES='-sandbox' emerge gnome/某某
```

　　*可能解決這個問題需要更多的時間，所以Gentoo每次正式都很久才能推出。 ~猜的!  :Smile:  *

----------

## qing

http://www.geocities.com

的。。一般都上不去。。。

----------

## Whistler

 *qing wrote:*   

> http://www.geocities.com
> 
> 的。。一般都上不去。。。

 

如果你在中国大陆，可以试一下 http://anonymouse.ws 或 https://www.the-cloak.com

也可以找国外的代理服务器试一下(到 Google 上找 "proxy list")

----------

## Lance

-evince 不能编译 

-很多applet不能用，最关键的是WindowList和WindowMenu都不能用，这样窗口最小化后就找不到了［有没有workaround?]

试了akar兄的办法

```

echo 'USE="${USE} svg glitz hal dbus -eds"' >> /etc/make.conf 

emerge gnome --newuse

```

还是不行，特意

```

emerge gnome-applets

```

也没用。

哪位有什么建议吗？主要是解决control-panel的applet不能加载的问题，谢谢！

----------

## Lance

applet不能加载的问题解决了。Alejandro Nova在那个gnome 2.12的帖子里提供了一个解决方法

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> It seems that the gnome-panel-2.12.0 requires pygtk-2.8.0, which, in turn, require a masked version of pycairo. That dependency is not required by the ebuild, and the lack of that dependency (even though the compilation process don't complain) makes applets crash in interesting and creative ways.
> 
> Temporary solution: Unmask pycairo 0.9.3, and install pycairo along with the unstable pygtk. After that, reemerge gnome-panel.
> ...

 

原来这些applets是在gnome-panel中而不是gnome-applets中  :Smile: 

----------

## akar

 *Lance wrote:*   

> applet不能加载的问题解决了。Alejandro Nova在那个gnome 2.12的帖子里提供了一个解决方法
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> It seems that the gnome-panel-2.12.0 requires pygtk-2.8.0...
> ...

 

　　碰上相同問題的朋友，就不用到處找答案了。

　　我沒碰上這個問題，主要是因為在這之前，我己經把所有cairo有關的屏蔽的ebuids都去掉了。因為看到cjacker的一個帖，說這cairo是將來一籃子解決中文的問題，所以我全都試上了。　 :Smile: 

----------

## Lance

谢谢akar兄。 对了evince也没问题了。现在gnome 2.12应该说已经比较稳定了。

----------

## EG

觉得gnome臃肿，可以emerge gnome-light呀，只安装想要的软件即可，我的是：

```

emerge gnome-utils

emerge scim-penyin

emerge gvim

emerge totem

emerge gconf-editor

```

浏览器就用mozilla算了，精简嘛，这样一套系统安装完毕，gentoo base system+gnome 2.12大概1.3G

其中totem安装好后，默认gstreamer用oss，要用gconf-editor改为esd才能顺利启动

----------

## jecky

我第一安装gentoo的时候也是想用gnome，编译成功，但就是死话启动不了。不得不转去用KDE，结果发现KDE真不怎么快，虽说操作方便，但如果想用有关gtk的软件就郁闷了，要编译很多关联库，我自然很不愿意干这样的事，呵呵，所以经常为选用软件包发愁。

最近2006出来了，我重新安装了一遍，这一次基本上用了很多~amd64的软件，因为我不想为汉化费太多的精力，嘿嘿，一步就xorg7 + gnome-2.12.3，相当的顺利，虽然有些小问题，比如声音服务，输入法等，但参考了一些文章后还是搞定了。所有的软件包都通过 emerge 完成的，省不少心 :Wink: 

----------

## jecky

安装好后我把mozilla unmerge掉了，安装了最新版的Firefox/1.5，没什么不稳定的，而且可用的插件多了不少，呵呵

有一个小问题，我对totem很不熟悉，所以我把它也umerge了，还有就是gstreamer与以相关的所有gst-plauins，我想用mplayer（也是200602xx版本）代替它，但问题来了，gnome-media有关的东西都不能用了（cd播放器，音量控制等），呵呵，好像没有gstreamer不行，不知道有没有办法解决这个问题？

----------

